
Ask HN: How do you build a weather API? - faitswulff
I&#x27;m sure a lot of HN&#x27;ers are sad to see Dark Sky go, so I was wondering what it would take to build something like it from scratch. On the off-chance that someone here has the expertise to explain, what goes into building a weather API like Dark Sky? At the very least, where does the raw data come from?
======
amacalac
Well, this Internet Archive of Dark Sky's Kickstarter is probably a good
reference :)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200119040556/https://www.kicks...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200119040556/https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jackadam/dark-
sky-hyperlocal-weather-prediction-and-visuali/description)

